# Kimber disassembly help



## alman63 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, just got a new Kimber Grand Raptor. Shot it today for first time and what a gun. I got it home and went to strip it down and I got to the point of removing the slide but it will not come out it jams about half inch foward and wont budge. read the instructions several times but same result. I need help.
any suggestions will be helpfull.

Al


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

alman63 said:


> Hi all, just got a new Kimber Grand Raptor. Shot it today for first time and what a gun. I got it home and went to strip it down and I got to the point of removing the slide but it will not come out it jams about half inch foward and wont budge. read the instructions several times but same result. I need help.
> any suggestions will be helpfull.
> 
> Al


Make sure you're not gripping the "grip safety". The grip safety must be "disengaged" or you will not be able to remove the slide. It's awkward.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't forget one of the golden rules of gunsmithing is firm but don't force it. After you releive the preasure on the return spring it will be a peice of cake. Good luck.


----------



## alman63 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well it looks like the firing pin block lifter arm will not go in all the way into the frame preventing the slide from sliding forward. I will call Kimber today and see what they say.

Al


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

alman63 said:


> Well it looks like the firing pin block lifter arm will not go in all the way into the frame preventing the slide from sliding forward. I will call Kimber today and see what they say.
> 
> Al


With your hand off the grip, make sure the gun is upright... that will cause the lifter arm to stay downand fall back down into the frame. I ran into the same thing the first time I field stripped my Kimber. Once you get the hang of it it's no big deal... it is a little frustrating though... Also, with your hand off the grip, gun upright.... just gently work the slide back and forth and it will come off.


----------



## alman63 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I got to the problem. The MAINSPRING HOUSING is not letting the grip safety go back out enough to lower the lifter arm to relase the slide. Got the file out and now it comes apart with out any problems. Thanks to all for you input.

Al


----------

